#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Controle de Banda Mikrotik queue tree routerOS v6.6 não funciona

## gleickton

Queue tree marcando pacotes, mas não passa da velocidade que esta no profile do cliente.......

----------


## rogeriodj

> Queue tree marcando pacotes, mas não passa da velocidade que esta no profile do cliente.......


Tem de usar simple queue nas versões 6.xx...

----------


## gleickton

> Tem de usar simple queue nas versões 6.xx...




Como ficaria esse cenário amigo.... obrigado

----------

